# Increasing dose of gonal f?



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering if anybody started their ivf on a low dose of gonal f and didn't respond, but when the dose was increased, responded well and got to egg collection?

I started on a dose of 150 and had no response for the first 7 days, they then increased my dose to 225 and I had a scan yesterday and have 2 follicles growing at 11mm and 13mm. But that's it. And now I'm on day 12 of stimming.   they have mentioned cancelling if I haven't shown anymore progress on Thursday. But said to disregard the first 7 days as not many people respond to that dosage?   so am I technically on day 5? 

Very confused. And was just hoping to hear some success stories because things are looking rather bleak at the moment!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi French,

Yes, me.  I replied on your AMH thread.  First cycle was doubled to 300 from 150 after first stim scan.  Second cycle doubled to 600 from 300 after first stim scan again.

Good luck.

X


----------



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Stacey,

Thank you for replying again. It's good to hear someone that had been in the same kind of situation.

I'm just worried because they didn't up my dose until day 8 of stimms, which seems pretty late and I wish they had done it sooner.

When did they up your dose? Day 4?


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was started on a very low dose of menopur because of my high AMH (risk of OHSS). I had a scan on day 5 and there was absolutely nothing happening so the dose was increased slightly. I had a scan two days later and there still wasn't much going on, so the dose was increased again. I can't recall the exact series of events, but I think the dose _may_ have been increased a third time. I ended up stimming for 16 days and got a great crop of 17 eggs so try not to panic just yet. I've just had a look back through the texts to my husband after each scan, and it actually wasn't until my scan on day 13 (after 12 injections) that they started to see some actual proper progress. The scan on day 11 (after 10 injections) had shown some activity but progress was still massively slow. So all the good growth happened between day 11 and 15. I had a scan on day 16 (after 15 injections) and that was when I was booked in for EC and did my final injection of menopur that night. The following day I triggered.

Unfortunately some clinics are a bit rigid and will only let patients stimm for 10-12 days. This seems more common on the NHS. My clinic offers a totally tailored approach and says that in theory you can stimm for as many days as necessary, as long as there is continued progress *however slow*.

Now they've upped your dose hopefully you'll have a better scan next time. It's amazing how quickly those little follicles catch up once they find the right dose for you.

Lots of luck. xx


----------

